# Deactivated for background check



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Lyft won’t let me drive while background check is running, I’ve been driving for a few years and don’t know why they changed this. So stupid that they deactivated me while it’s running. I drove for an entire year but now they do a check and they don’t trust me or something. I’m just going to keep emailing them multiple times a day. So stupid of Lyft to do this


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Hopefully you weren't at the end of a ride challenge bonus where you just needed a few more rides to qualify! THAT would truly be inexcusable.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

What did you do wrong?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Illini said:


> What did you do wrong?


I said to run a background check, so now I can't drive while they are running it



LEAFdriver said:


> Hopefully you weren't at the end of a ride challenge bonus where you just needed a few more rides to qualify! THAT would truly be inexcusable.


Haven't driven since March but I was going to start driving this week, so pissed off right now


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

My background been pending since April. 4 years driving perfect background but now it’s n gold and can’t drive. Been doing deliveries and liking it. Lyft is poorly run. Like you said no history of any incorrect activity and because of court closures they shut me down.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Emailed them 5 times and nothing but crap responses and then ignored, going to have to find more ways to contact Lyft


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Good luck. I tried all that including going through all the help options including safety issue which is able the only way to get to speak to someone. Then when I tell them the problem they don’t care and won’t speak. They say if it’s not safety related I will end the call and they hang up. Bottom line is demand is way down and they really don’t need that many drivers. So they don’t care.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NicFit said:


> Lyft won't let me drive while background check is running, I've been driving for a few years and don't know why they changed this. So stupid that they deactivated me while it's running. I drove for an entire year but now they do a check and they don't trust me or something. I'm just going to keep emailing them multiple times a day. So stupid of Lyft to do this


I have never had this done to Me by Uber or Lyft but I hear about it all the time! Both companies do it. I can maybe see if it's your first annual background check after your initial one but if you've been driving for a few years and has had a few done with no issues, I don't see what the problem is letting you drive through the process. Especially if your state mandates it once every 12 months and they're running it at the 10-month Mark or something like that. Now if your state mandates it once every 12 months and they waited up to the 12-month Mark, I could see them deactivating drivers during the process because they're not complying with State rules but that's still bullshit they would have waited so long



LEAFdriver said:


> Hopefully you weren't at the end of a ride challenge bonus where you just needed a few more rides to qualify! THAT would truly be inexcusable.


 that just happened to a driver here! He was close to getting his bonus yesterday when he got deactivated for a background check. So disgusting


NicFit said:


> I said to run a background check, so now I can't drive while they are running it
> 
> 
> Haven't driven since March but I was going to start driving this week, so pissed off right now


They're pulling all kinds of bullshit reasons right now to deactivate drivers and I find it happening more and more with drivers who didn't drive during the pandemic. Such bullshit!


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> I have never had this done to Me by Uber or Lyft but I hear about it all the time! Both companies do it. I can maybe see if it's your first annual background check after your initial one but if you've been driving for a few years and has had a few done with no issues, I don't see what the problem is letting you drive through the process. Especially if your state mandates it once every 12 months and they're running it at the 10-month Mark or something like that. Now if your state mandates it once every 12 months and they waited up to the 12-month Mark, I could see them deactivating drivers during the process because they're not complying with State rules but that's still bullshit they would have waited so long
> 
> that just happened to a driver here! He was close to getting his bonus yesterday when he got deactivated for a background check. So disgusting
> 
> They're pulling all kinds of bullshit reasons right now to deactivate drivers and I find it happening more and more with drivers who didn't drive during the pandemic. Such bullshit!


It's my third one, I've never been not able to drive during the checks although Uber did the same thing two years ago. It's so stupid and as you said they should be planning it out so while it's running it should be before the current one is to expire, 30 days should be enough. I'm going to have to take it up a notch a blast them on Twitter and Facebook since they are ignoring me in emails

By saying @Lyft in a tweet makes it so lyft can see it right?

And twitter is useless, they said to go back to the email and wait for support there even though they won't respond to my emails, they just send out some generic bs about the background check and then ignore me


----------



## newengland (Aug 2, 2020)

There are a bunch of threads here about this. I'm new so I never saw them until it happened to me and I starting researching. I have almost 4000 rides with Lyft in almost 4 1/2 years (almost 8600 with Uber). They started the "periodic background checks" around the time Uber released their report showing about 3000 sexual assaults per year for 2017 and 2018. It is hard to express just how frustrating it is. My Lyft check started two weeks ago today (7/19). Uber's Checkr report for me cleared 3/26 with no delay.

First I emailed support, who sent an irrelevant copy and paste before fully ignoring me. Same with @AskLyft on Twitter. I was going to send a DM to Lyft's CFO @BKRoberts because his Twitter bio invites anyone to DM him, but it turns out you can't unless he follows you.

I explained this background check issue to a reporter in SF who covers Uber and Lyft. He said he might write a story about it if he can "get a few [drivers] together. I told him I feel like if it went viral and/or became widely known that this is one of the reasons riders are waiting for hours for a driver (if they can get one at all, either platform) they would not be amused, and it might lead to a change. I would guess it's only going to get worse from here. Anyone who thinks we're going back to any kind of the "normal" we had before might want to re-think that. And if the new normal means a few days for some of Checkr's reports to complete and literally months for others, that's going to materially affect the drivers, riders, and corporate. Not pretty anyway you slice it.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

newengland said:


> There are a bunch of threads here about this. I'm new so I never saw them until it happened to me and I starting researching. I have almost 4000 rides with Lyft in almost 4 1/2 years (almost 8600 with Uber). They started the "periodic background checks" around the time Uber released their report showing about 3000 sexual assaults per year for 2017 and 2018. It is hard to express just how frustrating it is. My Lyft check started two weeks ago today (7/19). Uber's Checkr report for me cleared 3/26 with no delay.
> 
> First I emailed support, who sent an irrelevant copy and paste before fully ignoring me. Same with @AskLyft on Twitter. I was going to send a DM to Lyft's CFO @BKRoberts because his Twitter bio invites anyone to DM him, but it turns out you can't unless he follows you.
> 
> I explained this background check issue to a reporter in SF who covers Uber and Lyft. He said he might write a story about it if he can "get a few [drivers] together. I told him I feel like if it went viral and/or became widely known that this is one of the reasons riders are waiting for hours for a driver (if they can get one at all, either platform) they would not be amused, and it might lead to a change. I would guess it's only going to get worse from here. Anyone who thinks we're going back to any kind of the "normal" we had before might want to re-think that. And if the new normal means a few days for some of Checkr's reports to complete and literally months for others, that's going to materially affect the drivers, riders, and corporate. Not pretty anyway you slice it.


Anything amount of time whether it be days, months or minutes is unjustified for this process. I can't make money which means I can't pay my bills or eat. I feel like this is punishment and it's wrong. After three years I can't drive while they check paper work is completely unacceptable. Uber tried this two years ago and stopped because I'm assuming they actually listened to the complaints, Lyft is completely ignoring me and refuses to say anything but the same garbage response


----------



## newengland (Aug 2, 2020)

NicFit said:


> Anything amount of time whether it be days, months or minutes is unjustified for this process. I can't make money which means I can't pay my bills or eat. I feel like this is punishment and it's wrong. After three years I can't drive while they check paper work is completely unacceptable. Uber tried this two years ago and stopped because I'm assuming they actually listened to the complaints, Lyft is completely ignoring me and refuses to say anything but the same garbage response


I hear you 200%. Lyft support [sic] fully ignored me through the app, email, and Twitter. It's pretty maddening, and that really is an understatement. It is all 100% wrong; no notice, taken offline indefinitely, no appeal, no agency, no justice, no nothing. Like a f____ing dystopian novel, except it's real.

How can we make this known to the public?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

newengland said:


> I hear you 200%. Lyft support [sic] fully ignored me through the app, email, and Twitter. It's pretty maddening, and that really is an understatement. It is all 100% wrong; no notice, taken offline indefinitely, no appeal, no agency, no justice, no nothing. Like a f____ing dystopian novel, except it's real.
> 
> How can we make this known to the public?


No idea, seems like Lyft is just ignoring everything, I'm just going to keep complaining on Twitter, maybe someone will notice there


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I keep telling you people, THIS is why...










(this should bring Rakos out of hiding)


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> Bottom line is demand is way down and they really don't need that many drivers. So they don't care.


That is incorrect. Demand is actually very, very high. I get pings as soon as I get online, but they are coming from far away - 20-25-30min. So no thanks. Wait for a closer one. 
Drivers don't want to be out there for the low pay when Lyft charges pax up the wazoo but doesn't share it with the drivers who just get regular pay. Meanwhile pax don't tip because it costs them so much per ride and they think the driver is making a killing. 
Also this mask mandate can get drivers in trouble as pax can report anything and Lyft takes their word as the truth.

Don't drive in these times without a dash cam. You will thank me later for it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Illini said:


> What did you do wrong?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Did you click on "Get a copy of your B check" ? I always do. It's not that there is anything wrong with it. IT just keeps them honest, if that's even possible.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 494262


They didn't even wait to see the results and this is what I already feel like, three years and they can't trust me enough to drive at the same time a check is running


Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Did you click on "Get a copy of your B check" ? I always do. It's not that there is anything wrong with it. IT just keeps them honest, if that's even possible.


Of course I did, I like looking at my criminal records too and seeing what they didn't find out yet


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

NicFit said:


> Lyft won't let me drive while background check is running, I've been driving for a few years and don't know why they changed this. So stupid that they deactivated me while it's running. I drove for an entire year but now they do a check and they don't trust me or something. I'm just going to keep emailing them multiple times a day. So stupid of Lyft to do this


They did it to me too


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

NicFit said:


> Haven't driven since March


There's your answer right there.

There's been reports of mass unjust firings of Lyft drivers who have refused to work during the pandemic.

If you manage to survive your background check and get reactivated, consider yourself lucky.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> There's your answer right there.
> 
> There's been reports of mass unjust firings of Lyft drivers who have refused to work during the pandemic.
> 
> If you manage to survive your background check and get reactivated, consider yourself lucky.


No, this is about the time for my background check. I just think it's stupid that they deactivated me while it's running. Uber pulled this a couple of years ago and I'm sure they stopped because of the complaints, guess Lyft is trying it out and they'll figure out that this is the wrong way to treat drivers eventually

Only way to fix this is complain loudly, Lyft is hard of hearing on this for some reason


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

NicFit said:


> No, this is about the time for my background check. I just think it's stupid that they deactivated me while it's running. Uber pulled this a couple of years ago and I'm sure they stopped because of the complaints, guess Lyft is trying it out and they'll figure out that this is the wrong way to treat drivers eventually
> 
> Only way to fix this is complain loudly, Lyft is hard of hearing on this for some reason


I wouldn't rule out the possibility that the deactivation is connected to your refusal to work during the pandemic.

If you don't get your job back you'll know why.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> I wouldn't rule out the possibility that the deactivation is connected to your refusal to work during the pandemic.
> 
> If you don't get your job back you'll know why.


I am sure it was time for my annual background check, I know when I started and if it didn't feel like it wasn't the right time I would of said something. This isn't because I wasn't driving, assuming that they can do there job and get the check done I'll be driving again soon. Just have to complain enough so they don't take me offline again next year


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

UPDATE - I have gotten my background check done and Lyft has reapproved me to drive. I was able to go online although I haven't actually done a ride yet



Nats121 said:


> I wouldn't rule out the possibility that the deactivation is connected to your refusal to work during the pandemic.
> 
> If you don't get your job back you'll know why.


Definitely not the case, I'm back online, so your theory was wrong unfortunately. Lyft just is stupid about doing their background checks right now. I don't think they want drivers off the road right now, they are having a hard enough time with a lot of drivers not wanting to drive. I don't think they would punish people for not driving since that doesn't make sense. Rideshare has always been a constant turn over with 95% of drivers quitting in less then a year. If they got caught doing what you said they were doing it would be a huge scandal, I just can't see them doing this on purpose knowing that the backlash would be huge. I think they are inept at this process and someone needs to check them on it. They should be starting the background 30 days before the old one expires, let them drive at least then and then deactivate. This would probably keep 99% of drivers on the road for these checks. Then they can point fingers at checkr and say it's their fault and checkr will say it's this dmv or agency with the hold up. Uber tried this a few years ago and I'm sure stopped because of the complaints. Lyft will change if we complain loudly enough, if you are deactivated for your background check please make multiple complaints to multiple places, I complained here, Lyft mail, twitter and to a reporter. Don't let Lyft push you around and voice your griefs properly


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

NicFit said:


> Definitely not the case, I'm back online


Good for you.


NicFit said:


> so your theory was wrong unfortunately.


Unfortunately?

Based on all of the unjust firings of drivers who refused to work the last few months, the possibility it happened to you was not very far fetched.



NicFit said:


> I don't think they want drivers off the road right now, they are having a hard enough time with a lot of drivers not wanting to drive. I don't think they would punish people for not driving since that doesn't make sense.


It may not make sense to you but that's what's been happening. Apparently Lyft's view is drivers who refuse to work are of no use to them and they want them gone, at least some of them. Maybe they're making an example of them.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Good for you.
> 
> Unfortunately?
> 
> ...


Yes, I didn't want to say you were completely wrong but in my case you were, I was trying to say it in a nice way but the evidence points to you were wrong. Lyft didn't deactivate me because I wasn't driving for them, Lyft just didn't manage the process very well


----------



## Carlos unique (Oct 7, 2018)

NicFit said:


> Lyft won't let me drive while background check is running, I've been driving for a few years and don't know why they changed this. So stupid that they deactivated me while it's running. I drove for an entire year but now they do a check and they don't trust me or something. I'm just going to keep emailing them multiple times a day. So stupid of Lyft to do this


Same with uber,it's guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## haveacigarwilltravel (Aug 12, 2020)

Carlos unique said:


> Same with uber,it's guilty until proven innocent.


I know a good law firm that would love to kick Lyft's ass, again as well as Checkr.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I did 175 rides Halloween week. Make yourself a valuable asset and the work materializes.



NicFit said:


> UPDATE - I have gotten my background check done and Lyft has reapproved me to drive. I was able to go online although I haven't actually done a ride yet
> 
> Definitely not the case, I'm back online, so your theory was wrong unfortunately. Lyft just is stupid about doing their background checks right now. I don't think they want drivers off the road right now, they are having a hard enough time with a lot of drivers not wanting to drive. I don't think they would punish people for not driving since that doesn't make sense. Rideshare has always been a constant turn over with 95% of drivers quitting in less then a year. If they got caught doing what you said they were doing it would be a huge scandal, I just can't see them doing this on purpose knowing that the backlash would be huge. I think they are inept at this process and someone needs to check them on it. They should be starting the background 30 days before the old one expires, let them drive at least then and then deactivate. This would probably keep 99% of drivers on the road for these checks. Then they can point fingers at checkr and say it's their fault and checkr will say it's this dmv or agency with the hold up. Uber tried this a few years ago and I'm sure stopped because of the complaints. Lyft will change if we complain loudly enough, if you are deactivated for your background check please make multiple complaints to multiple places, I complained here, Lyft mail, twitter and to a reporter. Don't let Lyft push you around and voice your griefs properly


Paragraphs


----------



## haveacigarwilltravel (Aug 12, 2020)

haveacigarwilltravel said:


> I know a good law firm that would love to kick Lyft's ass, again as well as Checkr.


My issue happen nearly 18 months ago, someone with same name turned up on my background check. Please note I can count on one hand how many seat belt tickets I've gotten over the years. After proving my identity Checkr did another check but Lyft did not immediately put me back on platform until months later when I sued both companies under the FAIR CREDIT AND REPORTING ACT. I was reactivated for 3 months before I drove again and it was while my attorney was in negotiations with Lyft.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> I did 175 rides Halloween week. Make yourself a valuable asset and the work materializes.
> 
> 
> Paragraphs


Can't change a post now from months ago, what are you some English writer police or something? I didn't want to break it up as it's the same subject and really I just don't care &#128405;


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

NicFit said:


> Emailed them 5 times and nothing but crap responses and then ignored, going to have to find more ways to contact Lyft


This can only mean that they had done the check in an instant, but that the net score was not high enough for immediate consideration, but also not so bad as to be a slam-dunk rejection. If they run out of folks who score higher, then they will start digging into the folks who have scored lower. This is like Vietnam War era Secretary of Defense McNamara and his morons (i.e., "McNamara's Morons").


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

jeanocelot said:


> This can only mean that they had done the check in an instant, but that the net score was not high enough for immediate consideration, but also not so bad as to be a slam-dunk rejection. If they run out of folks who score higher, then they will start digging into the folks who have scored lower. This is like Vietnam War era Secretary of Defense McNamara and his morons (i.e., "McNamara's Morons").


No, I don't know what the hell your smoking, first this post was months ago, second what are you talking about? It's just standard to take a couple of days to do a background check, actual people have to read the reports, clearly you have zero clue what this process is, don't answer back either and waste my time like Lyft did or you will be blocked


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

NicFit said:


> No, I don't know what the hell your smoking, first this post was months ago, second what are you talking about? It's just standard to take a couple of days to do a background check, actual people have to read the reports, clearly you have zero clue what this process is, don't answer back either and waste my time like Lyft did or you will be blocked


NO! A background check can be done as fast as the server pinging the database, and there is a score generated, just like a credit check. All the fancy-schmancy MBA types at U/L (or any other firm) have set up an objective scoring system so that a quick YES or NO can be determined, with the NO ones being what a human team might look into, but only if there aren't enough YES ones in the queue.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

jeanocelot said:


> NO! A background check can be done as fast as the server pinging the database, and there is a score generated, just like a credit check. All the fancy-schmancy MBA types at U/L (or any other firm) have set up an objective scoring system so that a quick YES or NO can be determined, with the NO ones being what a human team might look into, but only if there aren't enough YES ones in the queue.


Ok, but someone still has to physically look at the paperwork and I said don't argue with me, your ignored now &#128405;


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

@jeanocelot just in case you didn't realize the obvious, he doesn't like to be wrong&#128517;&#128517; parents should really start spanking their kids again &#128556;&#129335;‍♀


----------

